# steel rack



## cam081 (Jun 1, 2013)

hi everyone i am looking for ideas form all you really smart people on how you store you steel. i have a lot of off cuts around the place from about a meter down that i just don't quite know how to store. any help or ideas would be great. thanks cam


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f15/how-do-you-store-15474/index2.html

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f15/hide-away-metal-storage-drawer-14831/

This is a topic that has come up before the above links give some ideas. 

I built this for my shop  plans were in the Home Shop Machinist magazine. 
Easily welded up with a department store wire feed welder. 





Tin


----------



## Entropy455 (Jun 1, 2013)

Above is my large steel rack. I'm in the process of building a smaller rack -  for the short pieces.


----------



## ausdier (Jun 1, 2013)

As room is at a premium in my workshop I made this rack.
A shelf with a lip front and back for each material, Stainless, Mild, Ally, Plastic and Brass/Bronze/Copper.
Then the top pegs for longer material.
It also has adjustable feet for levelling and some small angles at the top to screw to wall.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jun 1, 2013)

For guys without welders keep an eye out for discarded shoe racks.  





Mine has served me well.


----------



## rodw (Jun 1, 2013)

Materials rack with provision for a compressor on a slab, now installed and a roof over which is sitting in the garage to fit.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 1, 2013)

A couple more Ideas here 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f15/where-do-you-store-your-small-offcuts-20435/
Tin


----------



## cam081 (Jun 2, 2013)

ok thanks guys some great ideas I have some room under my lathe bench. thank you every one who replied. cam


----------



## rodw (Jun 2, 2013)

cam081 said:


> ok thanks guys some great ideas I have some room under my lathe bench. thank you every one who replied. cam



Please post up what you end up doing under your lathe bench as I am trying to squeeze every spare inch of storage out of the lathe bench I am making.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 2, 2013)

I made mine with a few 2X4's and some PVC pipe that I got cheap on Craigslist. The only bad part is it's not free standing. It has to be screwed to a wall.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 2, 2013)

enco tools has them Enco steel stock rack

And for $327 you can buy a welder.






this one is 84 inches tall mine is closer to 60"  IIRC the longest pices in mine are 60"  witch is nice because I get the stock in 10 ft sections.
Tin


----------



## cam081 (May 10, 2016)

I know it's been a wile but I have come up with a rack for my steel brass and stuff. It's 1000mm long and 1200mm high by 300 deep with 5 shelves and 5 draws I think this should do. I'll post some more pics when it's all finished and painted.


----------



## BaronJ (May 10, 2016)

FWIW, I bung all my short pieces of steel, brasses, and alloy into those cardboard fruit and veg trays thrown out at the supermarket.  Heavy material stacked at the bottom and alloys at the top.  Whilst they do take up roughly 450 X 750 mm floor area, I store various tools, screws etc in them and they all stack on top of each other.  If you put labels on them you can very quickly find stuff without having to hunt through them.


----------



## bazmak (May 10, 2016)

If you have space under your bench and its say 600mm deep then stack lengthd of pvc pipe say 90mm or so dia x 600 long to form a honeycomb
small sections /lengths can then be slid in.I showed this in one of my threads


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 10, 2016)

I split some 4 inch pvc pipe and mounted it to the wall with some plywood and 2X4 brackets.


----------

